# My interview with Fred Ettish (UFC 2)



## Todd Atkins Show (Nov 27, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrendanF (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks for posting Mr Atkins.  I remember reading an interview with Mr Ettish years ago, replete with whole page close up of his panicked, bloodied face in his UFC 2 fight and being amazed.  For all the derision and scoffing he encountered (completely unwarranted, in my view) to apply such a calm, honest retrospective is not just laudable but as rare as hen's teeth.  Clearly someone of integrity; kudos to him.


----------

